# How to start dish



## eastsidebuzz (Oct 23, 2010)

So what is the best way to start recieving Dish. Are there local guys that offer the best deal or do you do the 1800 route. What is the best route to take.

I am leaving DTV next month and was thinking about dish. 4 HD dvrs and one HD receiver with whole house. Only care about locals, Scifi, HGTV, Disney channels, Showtime. Should not be too hard to provide.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

eastsidebuzz said:


> So what is the best way to start recieving Dish. Are there local guys that offer the best deal or do you do the 1800 route. What is the best route to take.
> 
> I am leaving DTV next month and was thinking about dish. 4 HD dvrs and one HD receiver with whole house. Only care about locals, Scifi, HGTV, Disney channels, Showtime. Should not be too hard to provide.


Read the contract and terms of agreement before signing!


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah, if you want 4 HD TV's fed it will be costly. Be very specific when talking to dish.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm a Dish sub (formerly with DirecTV) and I don't think that's a good move either in your case. Dish doesn't have Disney in HD and the additional DVR fees will kill you. Dish doesn't really do whole home either like DirecTV does. Check out your locals too since DirecTV tends to offer more locals. I only left DirecTV to get AMC, BBCA, TCM, G4, E!, Cooking, History Int'l, etc. If you have no interest in those, I see no compelling reason to switch. If sports or Disney HD are important to you, you should probably look elsewhere.

If you do go to Dish, just sign up on line. You get the best deal and can also see exactly what it will cost before you pull the trigger.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 1, 2003)

I always recommend going through a local dealer whose been in the business for a while. Sometimes they may have additional incentives on top of the new customer deal from Dish. Call a couple of them to see what they can offer. 

Also, don't call dealers who send fliers in the mail with a toll free number to call. They are usually national/regional dealers and not local. If you have a problem it may be harder to get it resolved.

Lastly, as stated above, understand the contract before signing. Don't just take someone's word on equipment costs/fees, installation, and programming fees. Take a few extra minutes to make sure everything promised is in the contract.


----------



## Codfishjoe (Sep 3, 2010)

you know you'd pay 17$ for each hddvr past the first? as well as likely more than 400$ in startup costs to try and get what you're looking for.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Codfishjoe said:


> you know you'd pay 17$ for each hddvr past the first? as well as likely more than 400$ in startup costs to try and get what you're looking for.


17 for each dual tuner DVR past the first; check my FAQ in my signature for more detail.


----------



## rocket69 (Oct 27, 2008)

Dish will give max 3 boxes so you can have 3 tv's at little cost 

First HDDVR is Free Second one is a $99 upgrade and every one after that is full price around $300+ 

Dish only wants crazy customers that cant add as they charge $6dvr fee to cover all the dvrs on your account every box after the first is $7 and HD DVR is $17 is this the math you know??

If you went HD with direct you culd get 1 hd dvr and one hd then add on more hd dvr for $199 each. Fees for direc is $7 DVR for all DVR's and $5 Any box after the first (HD/DVR/HDDVR).


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> 17 for each dual tuner DVR past the first; check my FAQ in my signature for more detail.


It is $17 for each Dual tuner that also supports dual tvs independently, like the 622/722/722k.

But there is the 612 which is $10 which is just fine also but only allows for one independent TV. It is dual SAT tuner + an OTA tuner(I think)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> But there is the 612 which is $10 which is just fine also but only allows for one independent TV. It is dual SAT tuner + an OTA tuner(I think)


Correct. The 612 is 2 SAT+1 OTA for $10 per month.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

James, thanks for the confirmation. I have one, but it is upstairs for my son's exclusive use and I never really looked it over. He doesn't use the OTA as the antenna isn't connected for it. Since he is a UFC freak, he doesn't even notice anything missing...


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Dish will lease you one HD-DVR (722 "Duo" or 612 "Solo") and one or two HD receivers (222 "Duo" or 211 "Solo") for no up-front lease cost, provided you pass the credit check. If you want the 2nd and 3rd upgraded to HD-DVRs, you'll have to pay $99 each. Dish will only lease a max of 3 receivers per account, so you'd need to purchase outright any additional receivers you wanted.

The monthly fee for additional receivers, leased or owned, beyond the first (which is included in the monthly programming price), are:

$7/month - Solo receiver
$10/month - Solo DVR
$14/month - Duo receiver
$17/month - Duo DVR


----------

